# Corn Fields



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

Well, it looks like the corn in MN isnt even gunna be off this year. it'll just cost farmers too much money. amyone else experience this problem? it pretty much sucks.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

MN goose killa said:


> Well, it looks like the corn in MN isnt even gunna be off this year. it'll just cost farmers too much money. amyone else experience this problem? it pretty much sucks.


How so?

Drying?

Corn was coming off today in a foot of snow had to leave about 10 rows on the North sides of the fields as there was 6 foot drifts through them.

How is it going to cost them so much money?


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

yes. corn in MN is currently about thirty percent moisture. that'd cost alot to dry. if the farmers just leave it til spring it'll dry out over winter and it wont be quite so bad.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Stuff today was at 19-20. Not to bad.

It isn't much fun when you hit the three foot deep mud holes!


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

yeah. where i hunt and where our farms at we had too many sunflowers to get done before the corn so we couldnt do it before all the wetness. truthfully its just bad in the fields. hasnt been this bad in a while.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I agree. We were up North Deer hunting this weekend. Which kinda sucked. We were hunting a buddies farm they had 40 acres of corn, so instead of hunting this afternoon we decided to get the corn off.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Stuff today was at 19-20. Not to bad.
> 
> It isn't much fun when you hit the three foot deep mud holes!


That is still bad though, unless they are using it to feed animals. The ethonal plants want it at 13.5 % so thats the the elevators want it at. Most people now will probaly get it off and dry it and fork out a ton of money doing so. Which I think is a good thing, because the ethanol hype, was just that hype.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yep, kinda hard to make money on $3.18 corn when drying, after fert. prices this spring, and fuel, and so on!

Glad I am not directly affected by the price of corn!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

People wish corn was $5 again. Now its done to around $3.50 I have nothing against farmers making money, but when corn hit $5 some farmers got way to excited and start buying alot of land and pushing up the rent so high that no one can afford it and buying a ton of equipment. And it went to their head.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

thats not the problem tho. kind of like everything in this world all of the expenses went up. mainly gas. and seeing as that went up it is not worth drieing thirty percent when its only worth theree fifty.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

My opinion is that corn is gonna pretty much take care of itself in a few years. ND is not really ideal corn country. When we get out of this wet cycle and yields take a big dump the farmers will flock back to the traditional crops.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

dakotashooter2 said:


> My opinion is that corn is gonna pretty much take care of itself in a few years. ND is not really ideal corn country. When we get out of this wet cycle and yields take a big dump the farmers will flock back to the traditional crops.


 :beer:

ND (outside the valley)= marginal corn ground at best.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

My understanding is the reason why corn is so popular is because of the whole ethanol problem. Ethanol DOES NOT equal "Green" if thats what they are going for.... am I correct?


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

dakotashooter2 said:


> My opinion is that corn is gonna pretty much take care of itself in a few years. ND is not really ideal corn country. When we get out of this wet cycle and yields take a big dump the farmers will flock back to the traditional crops.


well asid man!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Talking with a customer of mine yesterday he told me this....(figures may not be 100% correct but close.) He said that with average rent (in our area) of $150 per acre, input costs, and a yeild of around 160 a acre of corn...price needs to be around $4.50 a bushel to break even. Now with corn around $3.25 a bushel....that is a far cry from $4.50. Many farmers could be hurting.

But one thing that is saving some farmers is what they signed the crop insurance contracts at those prices inflated prices this past spring....and then if they bought the right coverage and what not.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Yep, kinda hard to make money on $3.18 corn when drying, after fert. prices this spring, and fuel, and so on!
> 
> Glad I am not directly affected by the price of corn!


one way or another everyone is affected by the commodities pirces. Wheat, Corn, Barley, maybe not direct but absolutely form the indirct route. Think about it Wheat= flour=loaves of bread, corn=cornmeal=bags of Doritos, Barley+Hops= cases of beer. It affects all of us.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

cgreeny said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, kinda hard to make money on $3.18 corn when drying, after fert. prices this spring, and fuel, and so on!
> ...


I ment I don't own a farm, I realize the whole effect on the world!

Should have been clear!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Chuck Smith said:


> Talking with a customer of mine yesterday he told me this....(figures may not be 100% correct but close.) He said that with average rent (in our area) of $150 per acre, input costs, and a yeild of around 160 a acre of corn...price needs to be around $4.50 a bushel to break even. Now with corn around $3.25 a bushel....that is a far cry from $4.50. Many farmers could be hurting.


I have a feeling alot of guys are gonna end up spending last years wheat money on their corn this year.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

At the gas pumps today, regular gas was 1.79 and ethanol (E-85) was at 1.89, might be hard to move that when it's more money, another problem arising from the high cost of corn, I think there are lots of troubles ahead in the farming industry.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Some spots in NW MN are horrible this year for corn harvest. A buddy put on a lot of miles scouting an area and only found 1.5 corn fields off in the whole county last weekend


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i believe it.


----------

